# Preseason Game Thread: Game 3 vs. Hawks



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

In Kansas City!!

Anyone know if this game is streamed or not?

GO BLAZERS


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

what he said^^^^


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

blazers missing some key pieces tonight. time for others to step up. anyone know a streaming video link? or blazers radio link?


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

i heard neither team is broadcasting the game for television, so this is supposed to be a radio only game.


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

Blazers Radio....http://www.955thegame.com/


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

The answer is: Microwaved Fish Sticks

The question is: What do you call TRavis OUTlaw when he's going though one of his all or nothing "he's hitting everything he throws up tonight" or "he's can't hit the ocean shooting from a pier tonight" phases.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

Rodolfo said:


> Blazers Radio....http://www.955thegame.com/


umm do you actually hear it? cause all i hear are infomercials and i see this:

"Due to regulations from some of our content providers, play-by-play broadcasts cannot be heard via the Internet. "

where else can i listen to the blazers?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> umm do you actually hear it? cause all i hear are infomercials and i see this:
> 
> "Due to regulations from some of our content providers, play-by-play broadcasts cannot be heard via the Internet. "
> 
> where else can i listen to the blazers?


ATL radio. Nba.com


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> umm do you actually hear it? cause all i hear are infomercials and i see this:
> 
> "Due to regulations from some of our content providers, play-by-play broadcasts cannot be heard via the Internet. "
> 
> where else can i listen to the blazers?


sorry man, didn't know they blacked out the games....First year on FM...sounds a lot better!


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Rodolfo said:


> sorry man, didn't know they blacked out the games....First year on FM...sounds a lot better!


Yeah it does. Sounds MUCH better.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

oden will get a few triple doubles in his career


----------



## noknobs (Sep 14, 2007)

Listening to the Atlanta announcers, it sounded like Oden traveled every time he got the ball, what's he doing out there?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Back to back alley oops! Wish I could watch this game.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

randolph 5/5, 7 RB, 2 BLK

making a case for himself?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought we were going to have a couple more people sitting. PDX is doing well; the second unit right now seems to be doing quite well.

Wish we could be watching.

Randolph does seem to be working to make a case for himself.

Gramps...


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

We sure didn't improve on our free throws. 8 for 16 so far.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Wow, we're blowing the Hawks out. That's 2 blowouts in 3 preseason games. I know it may not mean much, but this has made me very excited for the coming season. I just hope all our players get and stay healthy.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> randolph 5/5, 7 RB, 2 BLK
> 
> making a case for himself?


He's now up to 15 points on 7-7 with 8 reb and 3 blk. Could we have found our 15th man? I'd certainly rather have him than Luke Jackson.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

And while I was typing that, he made another shot and grabbed another rebound. 17 points on 8-8, 9 reb and 3 blk.

BNM


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Randolph now with a double-double.

17 pts, 10 rbs, 1 ast, 1 stl

Pretty good.

Gramps...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Randolph played really well for Philly last year, he should make an NBA roster.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

He's a mad man. I can't keep up. 19 points on 9-9, 10 reb and 3 blk.

BNM


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

9/9 19 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks an assist and a steal for SBO.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Damn! Randolph played out of his mind. 19 pts, 10 rebs, 9 of 9 from the field, 2 blocks, 1 assist and 1 steal in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Randolph had a great game.

19 pts, 10 rbs, 1 ast, 1 stl, 3 Blocks.

That is a solid case for making the team.

Gramps...


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

six guys in double figures


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Brandon seems to be the xfactor every game, just can't win very often without him. I can't wait to see the highlights of the Bayless dunk to end the half, wheels went nuts.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Final Line for Shavlik:

19 PTS
9-9 FG
1-1 FT
10 REB (3 ORB)
1 AST
1 STL
1 TO
3 BLK

*EFF = 33*

Yeah, I know it's only preseason, but that's a heck of a stat line for a guy fighting to make a roster.

BNM


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Randolph played really well for Philly last year




uhh...better check that


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Bayless with 15, 7, and 7. Pretty good but needs to improve his free throws.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> uhh...better check that


Well, he really didn't play much at all last year. 27 total minutes during the regular season and 4 minutes during the play-offs. The sample size is to small to draw any conclusions about his performance. Even the year before, he only played 179 minutes. He does seem to be a high energy guy who's always around the ball making things happen (steals, blocks, offensive rebounds) - of course, most of his minutes were probably at garbage time against the other teams' scrubs. So again, not enough data to reach any definitive conclusions, but I liked what I saw (err...HEARD) tonight in a potential 15th man. 

Besides, he's used to riding the pine and probably won't make waves over a lack of PT given our deep roster.

BNM


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Brandon seems to be the xfactor every game, just can't win very often without him.


Can he really be the x-factor when he is out best player and the one that controls that pace?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Just got back from the game. It was fun. Bayless was a MONSTER tonight. He had a crazy dunk at the end of the 2nd quarter, it was fantastic.

Was not impressed with Oden. Two traveling violations, and a couple offensive fouls.

Steven Hill stunk up the court.

And Rodriguez looked good out there. Lots of nice feeds.

No comment on Randolph, I know he had a great night but I wasn't really paying attention to him.

The arena looked pretty filled. Big section of mostly empty seats on the non-camera side of the court, though. I think we could sell it out if we had a permanent team here in KC.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

And he just caused Horford to have 5 TOs and make him shoot 1-5 FG, and shot 5-5 FG.. very unimpressive to have in 20 min of play


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

For crying out loud, Randolph career high is 12 pts. Every dog has his day in the sun. As for Oden, he was 5-6. It was not a great game for him but decent enough.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamcloud said:


> And he just caused Horford to have 5 TOs and make him shoot 1-5 FG, and shot 5-5 FG.. very unimpressive to have in 20 min of play


*delete* God forbid I say something negative about the perfect team. Wow, how silly was I to think someone on the Blazers could have a bad night! Phew! *delete*

And by the way:

Brandon Roy stole it once.
Horford traveled.

The other 3 travels were listed as "Horford turnover" in the play-by-play on ESPN. I don't recall any instance in which Oden directly caused a Horford turnover. I do admit Oden dominated Horford down-low, but Horford pulled it out a few times and got a few easy jumpers.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Just got back from the game. It was fun. Bayless was a MONSTER tonight. He had a crazy dunk at the end of the 2nd quarter, it was fantastic.
> 
> Was not impressed with Oden. Two traveling violations, and a couple offensive fouls.
> 
> ...


He's still not in shape yet, and of course he's hasn't been able to play much basketball in a long time. Oden's "worst case scenario" is a more athletic Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> He's still not in shape yet, and of course he's hasn't been able to play much basketball in a long time. Oden's "worst case scenario" is a more athletic Shaquille O'Neal.


Yeah he was slow to get up and down the court. I guess my expectations were higher. Especially since I'd only seen about 5 minutes of him from the Kings game.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yega1979 said:


> He's still not in shape yet, and of course he's hasn't been able to play much basketball in a long time. *Oden's "worst case scenario" is a more athletic Shaquille O'Neal.*


Wait, prime ShaQ?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> He's still not in shape yet, and of course he's hasn't been able to play much basketball in a long time. Oden's "worst case scenario" is a more athletic Shaquille O'Neal.


Oden will be lucky to have 75% of the career Shaq did.

BTW, that's not a diss on Greg, either.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Okay smartass. God forbid I say something negative about the perfect team. Wow, how silly was I to think someone on the Blazers could have a bad night! Phew! Moron.
> 
> And by the way:
> 
> ...


Lol wow. Overreact much? Derogatory remarks just due to me saying he shot very well without taking much attempts in 20 min, and defended Horford well (1 of 5 FG isn't 'few easy jumpers', just saying.) as being a pretty nice game/not a 'bad night'. Real cool.

I thought you were classy before, but damn was I wrong. Hell I even helped you out RealGM on who would play, and commented on how nice the Kansas arena looked. And you reply with stuff like "moron" & "smartass" just because I didn't think it was a bad night as well..?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> Oden's "worst case scenario" is a more athletic Shaquille O'Neal.


Just to be clear, you mean Shaq today right..?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

trade outlaw reaf sign another randolph and hill


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

dreamcloud said:


> Lol wow. Overreact much? Derogatory remarks just due to me saying he shot very well without taking much attempts in 20 min, and defended Horford well (1 of 5 FG isn't 'few easy jumpers', just saying.) as being a pretty nice game/not a 'bad night'. Real cool.
> 
> I thought you were classy before, but damn was I wrong. Hell I even helped you out RealGM on who would play, and commented on how nice the Kansas arena looked. And you reply with stuff like "moron" & "smartass" just because I didn't think it was a bad night as well..?


Your smartass remarks must end now!



Nice game, love that we dominated. It is clear we are so much better with Roy then without. Glad Aldridge got some burn even though he wasn't exactly scheduled too. Oden seemed to do fine in limited minutes again. Oh and I love Bayless. He still may not be the "true" PG, but this is one game where no one should be bashing/criticizing him. 15 points, 7 assists, and 7 rebounds is an amazing performance. Hopefully he gets decent minutes in the regular season.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Kansas City Star recap of the Blazers-Hawks game.

http://www.kansascity.com/sports/story/836534.html



> By DAVID BOYCE
> The Kansas City Star
> 
> Portland rookie center Greg Oden shuffled his feet a few times and was called for traveling. Rookie point guard Jerryd Bayless had several unforced turnovers.
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang man, Roy is what makes this team go. Having Aldridge, Roy and Oden out there, even for 20 minutes just makes everything flow well.

Bayless played really well.. 2nd in scoring on the team and 1st (tied) in assists.and 2nd (tied) in rebounds as well. Wow. I wish i could have watched the game to see how he played on D. He finally impressed me last night for the 1st time since summer league. Lets hope he builds on this.

Its awesome how deep we are. Cant wait for Rudy to get back.

But Outlaw... oh Travis...

Anyway, with Martell's injury, i see the 10 man rotation as...

PG - Blake | Sergio
SG - Roy/Rudy | Bayless
SF - Rudy/Roy | Outlaw
PF - Aldridge | Frye
C - Oden | Pryzbilla

*I think that Rudy will play SF on offense and SG on Defnese and switched with B-Roy*

What do you all think? I think that 10 man line-up gives us the best shot to win, at least with Webster out (who really impressed me in his only preseason game).


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

dreamcloud said:


> Lol wow. Overreact much? Derogatory remarks just due to me saying he shot very well without taking much attempts in 20 min, and defended Horford well (1 of 5 FG isn't 'few easy jumpers', just saying.) as being a pretty nice game/not a 'bad night'. Real cool.


I'm sorry. I come back from a game and decide to leave my thoughts on the game, since you guys couldn't see it I figured I'd leave my thoughts, and the first reply to my post is sarcastic. It just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry about it GA. For some reason some blazer fans are really defensive. Just say whatever you feel... if you can't talk about that stuff on the blazer board, well, where can you?

But you did overreact when he came back with a sarcastic comment. Just gotta let it go.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

I am aware. And I apologized. It was a long night, I had a headache because after halftime they started playing the music in the arena twice as loud.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm sorry. I come back from a game and decide to leave my thoughts on the game, since you guys couldn't see it I figured I'd leave my thoughts, and the first reply to my post is sarcastic. It just rubbed me the wrong way.


Since you were one of the few people who saw the game, let me ask you this:

How did the Blazers look when Outlaw was on the floor with the first team? I am not talking about his shooting, I know what his stats were. But how did the team look? I see we were a +14 when he was on the floor. And to me that is more important. Becasue I know his percentage will go up eventually. (just like Blake's did after his terrible start) What did you see?


----------

